# Initiation



## Tylerl90 (Nov 15, 2019)

I go through my initiation on Thursday with The Villages Masonic Lodge No. 394 in Florida.

Any advice? Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 16, 2019)

Congratulations! Just relax and enjoy the experience. Pay close attention to what goes on during the ritual. The knowledge will come in handy later.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> I go through my initiation on Thursday with The Villages Masonic Lodge No. 394 in Florida.
> 
> Any advice? Looking forward to it!
> 
> ...



Don't use Google until then unless you're holiday shopping or something, take it as serious as you can (no jocularity even if the 'senior' members are doing so. Be a good mason, be a good example), be patient if members forget their lines,  start meditating and get plenty of rest over the next week to have an open, clear mind. Enjoy the show.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Btw, is that Ron Coleman in your pic? Dude is huge.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Nov 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Btw, is that Ron Coleman in your pic? Dude is huge.



Lol yes sir it is. Met him at a Europa event in Orlando a few years back.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Dec 10, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> I go through my initiation on Thursday with The Villages Masonic Lodge No. 394 in Florida.
> 
> Any advice? Looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Hope your EA initiation was as memorable as mine was almost 9 months ago.


----------



## Winter (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations on your upcoming initiation. Let us know how it goes.  Try to take it all in but don't worry if you feel overwhelmed. You'll have years to unpack everything.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks y’all. It was very interesting to say the least! I was highly impressed by how seriously the members and especially the Lodge Officers took the initiation. Great experience!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Dec 11, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> Thanks y’all. It was very interesting to say the least! I was highly impressed by how seriously the members and especially the Lodge Officers took the initiation. Great experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Nothing done in a Ritual should be "light and trivial."


----------



## Tylerl90 (Dec 11, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Nothing done in a Ritual should be "light and trivial."



It wasn’t! I was especially impressed by the flawless lecture given by a Past Master that had to have been in his upper 70’s, maybe early 80’s. It was awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Dec 12, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> It wasn’t! I was especially impressed by the flawless lecture given by a Past Master that had to have been in his upper 70’s, maybe early 80’s. It was awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I didn't mean to imply it was anything but serious.  Just attempted to point out that your perception of how the ritual was carried out was as it should be.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Dec 12, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was anything but serious.  Just attempted to point out that your perception of how the ritual was carried out was as it should be.



I know. I understood what you meant. No worries!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

